

“I confirm that I am not a resident of Iran, Syria, North Korea or State of NY” - kushti
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/3gr1je/hahah_check_out_the_registration_page_on_vaultoro/

======
arcameron
Reddit is down; what was it?

~~~
tveita
It's just a bit of posturing over the fact that New York requires Bitcoin
exchanges to follow some financial regulations.

IMO it comes off as unprofessional, but maybe it appeals to the target
audience.

